# It looks like La Nina again.



## Spectrumweather (Sep 13, 2011)

Typically La Nina conditions result in heavier snowfalls in the Pac NW, as well as the Ohio Valley and Eastern Great Lakes. Also looks pretty cold for the Northern Plains.

Not all La Ninas are created equal, and not all are "typical". Just an FYI.

Robert Holmes


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

i knew the la nina was coming since last spring, welcome to the party


----------



## Spectrumweather (Sep 13, 2011)

Latest winter forecast from AccuWeather

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/55890/accuweathercom-winter-20112012.asp

This is not an endorsement, but thought it may have an audience here.

Rob


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

If the last few years & the last 6 months of record breaking rainfall are any indication of what's to come, I'd say the next 6 months are going to be one hell of a ride. First time I've had hail damage this extensive on my trucks hood & roof. If all the rain we've had here were snow, I would have been living in my truck.


----------

